
Terry Fox - jkuria
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Fox
======
elsurudo
We were taught about him in Canadian elementary school (it feels like every
school year). I guess I assumed he was known just in Canada for this reason,
but didn't realize he even had reach outside of Canada.

~~~
kenned3
Pretty much every city in Canada has a "Terry Fox" public school as well.

~~~
garyrichardson
I grew up in his home town of Port Coquitlam.. I didn't go to his high school
(The Terry Fox Senior Secondary), but my library was the Terry Fox library.

Annually there are "Terry Fox runs" this time of year. I haven't heard
anything about dates etc this year. I suspect the funky start of the school
year and COVID19 will overshadow it. I sure hope this doesn't kill it into the
future.

------
ainar-g
I actually learned about Terry Fox relatively recently when I was binging
through J. J. McCullough's YouTube channel. He touches on the subject in his
video[1] about historical events and people mentioned on the background of the
pages in the Canadian passport. Do watch it if you're interested in Canada.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astJLpEVa9c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astJLpEVa9c)

------
dblohm7
Here’s a 1981 documentary about Terry Fox:
[https://youtu.be/xtrUHkACvO4](https://youtu.be/xtrUHkACvO4)

------
cuboid
I live in Thunder Bay myself, I may go see the monument sometime.

